# LIGHTS AND PLANTS



## saljooki24 (Oct 4, 2004)

JUST BOUGHT LIGHTS FOR MY 125 AND TEN GALLON.. WHAT TYPE OF PLANTS SHOULD I HAVE FLOATING ON TOP SO THE LIGHT DOESNT SCARE THEM TOO MUCH WHEN I TURN THEM ON??? WHAT DO I TELL THE GUY AT THE PET STORE??? 
THANKS


----------



## tick (Apr 16, 2004)

Water sprite is a good floating plant and it grows fast.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

saljooki24 said:


> JUST BOUGHT LIGHTS FOR MY 125 AND TEN GALLON.. WHAT TYPE OF PLANTS SHOULD I HAVE FLOATING ON TOP SO THE LIGHT DOESNT SCARE THEM TOO MUCH WHEN I TURN THEM ON??? WHAT DO I TELL THE GUY AT THE PET STORE???
> THANKS


 How many watts?


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

saljooki24 said:


> JUST BOUGHT LIGHTS FOR MY 125 AND TEN GALLON.. WHAT TYPE OF PLANTS SHOULD I HAVE FLOATING ON TOP SO THE LIGHT DOESNT SCARE THEM TOO MUCH WHEN I TURN THEM ON??? WHAT DO I TELL THE GUY AT THE PET STORE???
> THANKS


 how ever many watts of lighting, and how deep or shallow your tank is will tell u what type of plants will do best in your aquarium,


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

saljooki24 said:


> JUST BOUGHT LIGHTS FOR MY 125 AND TEN GALLON.. WHAT TYPE OF PLANTS SHOULD I HAVE FLOATING ON TOP SO THE LIGHT DOESNT SCARE THEM TOO MUCH WHEN I TURN THEM ON??? WHAT DO I TELL THE GUY AT THE PET STORE???
> THANKS


 Stop capitalism!!!!


----------

